# Sad State of Affairs



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

With the move, our auto accident, the responsibilities of husband and granddaughter with major health issues, I haven't done much knitting lately. I did just finish a super-simple pumpkin-spice colored scarf. So I went to where I keep finished items and my stash, and I was sad to discover my stash is in very sad shape. A lot of scraggly stuff I've kept because I may knit it "some day," lots of scraps, yarn that's been given to me, again for "maybe some day," and a wad of maroon and gold that I started for someone's college colors and got so tangled up in it I gave up. Two lots of nice yarn ready for projects, but I'm not ready for them. I just bought some very fine sparkly blue yarn for a pretty shawl pattern, but the yarn is soooo fine that I'm having trouble getting into the pattern. It's just a feather-and-fan pattern I've knitted many times, but never this with such fine yarn. It's Lion Brand Summer Nights on size 6 needles, which I know isn't that small. Maybe coming off a bulky scarf has something to do with it. I know I'll get going again. The accident was three weeks ago and I got another car last week, so that's a big relief. and I *love* it! A Silver Nissan, much nicer than that car that was wrecked--true *silver* lining to an awful situation. Just wanted to share and update. Thanks for the support from KP folks!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like things are picking up for you....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems like you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.
Best wishes and hugs hoping that your husband and daughter recovery quickly


----------



## Lunarjoy (Jan 15, 2019)

There are rainbows after the storm. Hope everyone is well after the storms. Prayers and blessings for you and yours


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought some VERY fine mohair and started a F and F scarf.....ripped it out and I am npw using two strands together.......MUCH better.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Going from a thicker yarn to a fine one is a bit of a shock. To me it is the other way round, If I go from a cobweb to an Aran I think I am knitting with rope. It takes me several days to adjust, so plod on and you will do it.

Good to hear things are getting better for you.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Going from a thicker yarn to a fine one is a bit of a shock. To me it is the other way round, If I go from a cobweb to an Aran I think I am knitting with rope. It takes me several days to adjust, so plod on and you will do it.
> 
> Good to hear things are getting better for you.


Same here. I had to use US7 needles for a project last week and it felt like I was trying to knit with power poles. Rarely do I go above US4.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

glad things are smoothing out!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Hoping your loved ones will recover.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the good wishes. But as for husband "recovering," although he's healing from the accident, he will never recover from Parkinson's. It's a degenerative neurological disease and it will go downhill until he dies of "Parkinson's-related causes." In the meantime he has multiple physical and mental issues. And granddaughter's health problems are both mental and physical. I cried myself to sleep last night, then woke at 1 a.m. unable to sleep. My creative life--knitting, art, creative friends--is what keeps me from sinking into total despair. And I see my therapist tomorrow. Glad I have this safe place to vent, too.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds like things are never easy for you. Hope you can find some solace in picking out a project that isn't too taxing. Hugs!


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Glad to hear your life is becoming better.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Have faith, and trust, and enjoy the friendships here.
God Bless! Praying for you all.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't give up. Things will get better. My sister had Parkinson's and lived to be 89. She died because she didn't have enough food, and not from Parkinson's. Her housekeeper just did not take care of her. We also have a disabled granddaughter who got her first job and really likes it. Your situation is not as bad as it seems. Just keep positive thoughts and you will see improvements soon.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

So glad to hear you are doing ok! ????????????


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

I went from several months of knitting socks on 00,0, and 1's to knitting a sweater in worsted weight on 6's. Felt like knitting cable on telephone poles. Just give yourself a little to to ease into it. Congrats on the new car even if the way to it was unplanned. Our sad states of affairs help us appreciate the good in our lives. That sparkly blue yarn is calling you so answer it! Take care!


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------

